# Solved: ipad2 frozen screen



## notamused (Nov 12, 2012)

Out of the blue my ipad2 displays the dialogue "iCloud Backup, this ipad hasn't been backed up in 2 weeks,...
As I touch the OK button, it does not respond, as I try to slide to unlock, it does not respond either. I cannot even turn the ipad off. It is as if the ipad screen is frozen, as it were. Does anyone have a suggestion for me. I would be most greatful.
Notamused at all.


----------



## Headrush (Feb 9, 2005)

Which iOS version?

If you *hold* the *Home* button and *Wake/Sleep* button simultaneously for about 10 seconds it should do a hard reset.

What message do you get when you attach to computer in iTunes? Does it even appear?


----------



## notamused (Nov 12, 2012)

Thank you so very much headrush. Your advice did it. It revived the whole thing. In passing, when I linked the ipad to my computer and went to itunes , it did not detect anything amiss.
Again, thanks a million.

Notamused, but much relieved and grateful.


----------



## notamused (Nov 12, 2012)

AntonyWhite said:


> hold the off button down for at least 10 secs. if it doesn't do anything than go get a new ipad.
> if it does do something then it tells you what to do on the screen repeat the procedure to turn it back on.
> Maybe you can find more answer in how to iPad.


Thank you AntonyWhite, I folllowed headrush's advice in November to hold down the home & wake/sleep buttons together for 10 sec. and it did the trick, solved my problem beautifully and I have not had any problems since then. I appreciate your advice.
notamused


----------

